# Image dynamics V4 series



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sonic electronics just released a video showing the new IDmax 15" v4
1500watts of awesomeness 
http://youtu.be/iwI6X2SYkA0


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

And this is the video for the IDQ v4
http://youtu.be/akaAIw6Rr60


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm pretty happy to see that they only made minor changes that will not deviate from the classic sound of the IDQ and IDMax drivers. There isn't much that should be changed there.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Amazing subs.
I'm glad to see they have added a 15" IDMax. It's about time!!
I doubt there will be any audible difference between any of them and the V.3 series however (which is good, but doesn't give me any reason to veer from the 12's I have now haha)

black basket? do not care
ease of manufacturing? has nothing to do with me haha = do not care
stiffer spider? cool


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> Amazing subs.
> I'm glad to see they have added a 15" IDMax. It's about time!!
> I doubt there will be any audible difference between any of them and the V.3 series however (which is good, but doesn't give me any reason to veer from the 12's I have now haha)
> 
> ...


If I were you, I'd have every reason to veer away from two 12s and veer into two 15s. Chances are, they won't need more than 1.5 cubic feet each. 

Then again, I do value my mirror, and my door handles.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

haha that would be awesome. However that means more power, more space, and then I'm going to have the itch to add in dual woofers up front, and its all downhill into the money pit from there.

two 12" v.3's will have to suffice


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

i would still never run them i will stick with mmats or dc audio dc audio deff and another good brand thats so cheap is american bass but great quality


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

why would you never run them?

the IDMax and IDq series are arguably some of the greatest car subs ever made


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> haha that would be awesome. However that means more power, more space, and then I'm going to have the itch to add in dual woofers up front, and its all downhill into the money pit from there.
> 
> two 12" v.3's will have to suffice


Well, not necessarily more power. Just because power handling is high, doesn't mean you won't bottom them out on far less power. Don't forget, those will likely be very high efficiency. Very strong motors and very low moving mass make for a very efficient sub. The IDQ15 in my trunk creates more music at less power than anything I have ever heard before. 



papoose42 said:


> i would still never run them i will stick with mmats or dc audio dc audio deff and another good brand thats so cheap is american bass but great quality


DC Audio doens't make anything that comes even close to the sound quality of IDQ and IDMax subs. In fact, very few things out there come close in any price point, and nothing can beat them in their price point. At just under $250 for an IDQ sub, you will not, I guarantee it, find any sub that can compete for sound quality.

You can go on all the audio boards you want and hear from all the fanboys in the world how their products are the best, but I can break it down to you on a scientific level why ID subs have been and continue to be some of the best subwoofers ever made for SQ systems. They are legendary in SQ competitions and for SQ value, are unbeatable. Sure you can spend $800 on a Morel Ultimo, but you'd be at 2x the price of an IDMax12 without 2x the sound quality or performance. 



jstoner22 said:


> why would you never run them?
> 
> the IDMax and IDq series are arguably some of the greatest car subs ever made


Amen to that. Anyone who tells me otherwise knows very little about the science behind subwoofers and what it actually takes to make an incredible SQ subwoofer. There's a reason why I strongly support the IDQ V2 and V3 line both for SQ and for general purpose use. There's just nothing else like it out there. Two IDQ V2 10" subs can be had for $200 shipped (if you can find them that is), and will destroy anything at 2-3x their price for pure sound quality. I could go on for a long time. A few people on this board have heard my IDQ15 V2 and will vouch for how tight, accurate, and musical it is.


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

the dc lvl 3s with the carbon package even in to the lvl 4s with the carbon package are some of the most sound quality sounding subs there are so many other subs out there that are better than them,,, like i said i stick with mmats and dc audio, i would venture into american bass as theyh are almost unheard of no one really has them and are a great subs for quality and sq as well as spl depending on sub....


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

papoose42 said:


> the dc lvl 3s with the carbon package even in to the lvl 4s with the carbon package are some of the most sound quality sounding subs there are so many other subs out there that are better than them,,, like i said i stick with mmats and dc audio, i would venture into american bass as theyh are almost unheard of no one really has them and are a great subs for quality and sq as well as spl depending on sub....


I have heard them, have designed boxes for them, and have been unimpressed by them. Feel free to use what you think is best, but I'm telling you what actually performs best from a sound quality perspective. Want to know what makes an SQ subwoofer?

What makes an SQ Subwoofer - The Xtreme Revolution

I design home theater speakers on the side, where it is always about SQ. When you've designed as many home theater speakers, car audio sub boxes and complete car audio SQ systems as I have, you'll start to understand what it really takes to get a truly musical and accurate SQ sub. 

The IDMax10 for example has an incredibly powerful motor, yet a moving mass of about 120 grams. The moving mass on the IDMax12 is about 140 grams. On the IDQ12, about 160 grams. What's the moving mass on a DC Audio Level 3 12"? 225 grams. You'd have a hard time arguing that the motor is stronger than that on an IDMax.

jstoner here builds SQ systems. If you don't listen to me, listen to him. 

I don't have any specific brand loyalty. I have sound quality loyalty, and ID subs deliver.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

http://youtu.be/jSnSKnn4rGo
Updated CXT speakers


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

ID updated their web page to include the IDMAX15 official spec sheet isn't up yet but they do have the some specs.

Rms 300-1200 
Xmax 27.2mm
Sealed 2.50cu. Ft.



Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> ID updated their web page to include the IDMAX15 official spec sheet isn't up yet but they do have the some specs.
> 
> Rms 300-1200
> Xmax 27.2mm
> ...



Should be 2.5^3ft 
The headings on the site are off center. 3.5^3ft is for ported.

I'm excited to see more info though!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

jstoner22 said:


> Should be 2.5^3ft
> The headings on the site are off center. 3.5^3ft is for ported.
> 
> I'm excited to see more info though!


Yeah thought that was a little big for a sealed box. 
*^Edited


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Yeah thought that was a little big for a sealed box.
> *^Edited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


It is a little big. 

I wonder if they made the spider/suspension a tad bit too stiff and compromised the "small box" capabilities of the V3 IDMax. The 10" worked excellently in .9 cubic feet.


----------

